# Applet startet nicht im Browser



## mephi (6. Jan 2007)

Hi,

mein Applet dass ich habe startet prima in eclipse. nur wenn ich es mit 


```
<applet code="T12.class" width="800" height="600"></applet>
```

in eine html datei einbinde und diese aufruf steht da nur "Fehler beim Laden des Java Applet.."



```
public class T12 extends Applet {
	
	public InputPanel inputPanel;
	public MainPanel mainPanel;
	public HeadingPanel headingPanel;
	public MenuPanel menuPanel;
	public static MainController mainController;
	
	public void init() {
		super.init();
		setLayout(new GridBagLayout());
		this.setSize(800, 600);
		
		headingPanel = new HeadingPanel();
		menuPanel = new MenuPanel();
		mainPanel = new MainPanel();
		inputPanel = new InputPanel(this);
		mainController = new MainController(headingPanel, mainPanel, menuPanel, inputPanel);
		
		add(headingPanel, new GridBagConstraints(0, 0, 2, 1, 0.0, 0.0, GridBagConstraints.NORTHWEST, GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL, new Insets(0, 0, 0, 0), 0, 0));
		add(menuPanel, new GridBagConstraints(0, 1, 1, 2, 0.0, 1.0, GridBagConstraints.WEST, GridBagConstraints.VERTICAL, new Insets(10, 10, 10, 10), 0, 0));
		add(mainPanel, new GridBagConstraints(1, 1, 1, 1, 1.0, 1.0, GridBagConstraints.CENTER, GridBagConstraints.BOTH, new Insets(10, 10, 10, 10), 0, 0));
		add(inputPanel, new GridBagConstraints(1, 2, 1, 1, 1.0, 0.0, GridBagConstraints.SOUTHWEST, GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL, new Insets(10, 10, 10, 10), 0, 0));	
	}	
}
```


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jan 2007)

Poste mal die Exception aus der Java Konsole


----------



## mephi (6. Jan 2007)

wie komm ich im firefox an die ran?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jan 2007)

Rechtsklick auf das kaputte Applet -> Java Konsole anzeigen


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Jan 2007)

Oder:
Es muss das Java-PlugIn für den Firefox aktiv sein. Dann findest du den Menüeintrag unter Extras.


----------



## mephi (6. Jan 2007)

also die konsole ist leer Oo


----------



## mephi (6. Jan 2007)

so habs mal auf meinem alten laptop getestet.. (win statt mac)

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: T12 (wrong name: main/T12)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jan 2007)

lesen:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: T12 (wrong name: main/T12) 
Der Name stimmt nicht (da deine Klasse im Package 'main' liegt).


----------



## mephi (6. Jan 2007)

ok. mit den verzeichnissen komm ich nicht so klar..
hab die html extra ins selbe verzeichniss wie die applet klasse gelegt.. 
nun ists klar  danke


----------

